

Medium’s CSS is actually pretty f***ing good - matthtaube
https://medium.com/@fat/mediums-css-is-actually-pretty-fucking-good-b8e2a6c78b06

======
joezydeco
As someone that regularly watches Medium.com sites crash with great regularity
on my underpowered iOS6 device, I'm gonna have to disagree with you here.

